# Carrying Case for Mojo Mallard?



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Has anyone found a good carrying case for a mojo mallard spinning wing decoy? I have looked all over without finding anything that is suitable. I've looked at various toolboxes and haven't found any with the proper dimensions. If the length is OK, the height or width is inadequate. In many cases the outside dimensions seem OK but due to inside irregularities, they just don't work. Flambeau makes a plastic case that they market for this purpose but it is not quite deep enough to hold the mojo mallard with the feet attached.

I sometimes hunt from a boat and need to protect the decoy from geting knocked around or getting wet in transport. The _*inside*_ dimensions required are about 23" long, 12" high and 10" wide. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

I havent found anything either.. I just graduated college and figured Id put my backpack to good use finally..works so far..


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

if you just need a storage case, i use a brown tote(rubbermaid i believe), not sure on the exact dimesnsions but i can fit a lucky duck and a baby mojo inside of it. i would say its roughyl 2 feet long 1 foot wide and 18 inches tall, wouldnt exactly be ideal for pack in hunts but to through in the truck it works great, can fit both ducks, wings, extra wings, and extra parts in the bin without any problems

not sure if the mojo is that much bigger but if you lay the lucky duck on its back, plenty of room front and back, and probably inch to two inches clearance on the top


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0021923226206a.shtml


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... %2C/Detail

Can easily get 2 baby mojos, stakes, wings, and chargers in this bag. It works great!! Good price too :thumb:


----------



## boomstick63 (Feb 6, 2013)

I believe Avery makes a camo soft sided cooler I found mine at cabelas. It works great


----------



## berganser (Feb 9, 2013)

I brought my Mojo with me to Menards. I tried several before I found the one that had a good fit. Normally just have the mojo, wings, spare battery and spotlight. There is still room inside for other smaller items. It hard sided with the latch in front.

i hope ya found something in the last 2 years :thumb:


----------



## Lat56oya (Jun 5, 2013)

I believe Avery makes a camo soft sided cooler I found mine at cabelas. It works great


----------



## Janfgice (Jun 12, 2013)

I believe Avery makes a camo soft sided cooler I found mine at cabelas. It works great


----------



## Dennis L. Ward (Nov 16, 2016)

MOJO Outdoors Mojo Packs area great for carrying mojo Mallard. Last year I bought one from amazon it has all the room needed for 2 baby mojos, wings, stakes, and additional items in a very comfortable backpack.


----------

